# Am I feeding enough and what too add in?



## dis222 (Mar 30, 2013)

here's my boy have had him on raw for a month or so give or take he started out on chicken necks an chicken meat an some chicken hearts here and there for about 2 weeks now till he had normal poops now this is what he eats in a day ... he gets 3 chicken quarters 2 are whole and one i cut the leg off for the least one of the day and maybe add some ground meat 90/10 his before bed meal is 2 or 3 chicken necks and some ground meat .... give him a little liver 3 or so days so he gets his weekly intake plus he gets it from the backs that are attached to the quarters I wait 5 to 6 hour between meals to feed him again so 4 meals a day (1 quarter equals 1 meal fyi) and I also use pure honey and fish oil on 1 meal once a day ... am i feeding him enough and how do you go about feeding ur puppies if u can tell me ur input and ur meal planes that would be great  He's 13weeks and around 22-23 lbs


----------



## dis222 (Mar 30, 2013)

What a great help form thanks for all the replies lol


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Sometimes we miss things. Most of us don't live on the forums.  

Get rid of the honey. Dogs do not need sugar in their diets. 

If your pups weight is good than you are feeding enough. I would probably introduce more protein sources. What sort of ground meat are you using? 

I feed my puppies 3 times per day. I usually feed turkey necks at this point and then beef or pork heart. I also try to incorporate lamb heart for the puppies. Then they get eggs and fish oil. I might give them pork neck, veal knuckle bones or lamb/mutton, but they can't always handle the bones at this point. Then I feed organ meats every other day. Some people feed it daily. I use beef/chicken livers or beef kidney. Once in awhile I have lamb liver.


----------



## dis222 (Mar 30, 2013)

lhczth said:


> Sometimes we miss things. Most of us don't live on the forums.
> 
> Get rid of the honey. Dogs do not need sugar in their diets.
> 
> ...


lol Was just messing around to get a rise out of someone  was just giving a spoon full of honey in one meal for added carbs guess i should change to maybe a little bit of sweet potato and I use ground sirloin 90%lean 10%fat ... I have tried the turkey necks and he seems to have a lot of trouble with the bone there a lot harder then the chicken necks .. i'll look around at the store and see if i can find any of those things but I just wanna ask is it bad for him if his 2 main sources of protein is chicken and ground meat thats 2 things i know i can always get not sure about the other things you named ... well and i can get turkey and the necks when he's able to handle them


----------



## Dustin4321 (May 15, 2013)

dis222 said:


> lol Was just messing around to get a rise out of someone  was just giving a spoon full of honey in one meal for added carbs guess i should change to maybe a little bit of sweet potato and I use ground sirloin 90%lean 10%fat ... I have tried the turkey necks and he seems to have a lot of trouble with the bone there a lot harder then the chicken necks .. i'll look around at the store and see if i can find any of those things but I just wanna ask is it bad for him if his 2 main sources of protein is chicken and ground meat thats 2 things i know i can always get not sure about the other things you named ... well and i can get turkey and the necks when he's able to handle them




Sent from Petguide.com Free App

No don't give sweet potato. Dogs don't have the enzymes necessary to break down starches or carbs. Get over the carb kick, dogs are not humans, they process food way differently. 

Stick to meat/protein sources. I would add chicken backs for easily digestible bones. Think variety.

Also look on yahoo groups for a raw group in your area. I can now get most of my stuff for .50/#


----------



## dis222 (Mar 30, 2013)

Dustin4321 said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App
> 
> No don't give sweet potato. Dogs don't have the enzymes necessary to break down starches or carbs. Get over the carb kick, dogs are not humans, they process food way differently.
> 
> ...


It is true that dogs can go with zero carbs in there diet but what is wrong is that dogs can't break it down they can however is small amounts and actually Carbohydrates do provide quick and easy energy. However, it is not 'carbs' that maintain the health of the organs, but glucose. Glucose can be obtained from both fat and protein through a process known as gluconeogenesis, where amino acids and fat (not fatty acids; those use a different cycle) are "converted" to glucose. If carbs are present, though, they will be converted to energy first before fat and protein because they are easier to use. This is the reason that carbs regulate how much starch and fat will be broken down and utilized. If there is a plethora of carbohydrates, fat will be stored instead of used. If there are not enough carbs to fulfill energy needs, then fat will be converted to glucose and used. If no carbs are present, then fat and protein are used to fill energy needs.

Excess carbohydrates are stored in the liver and the muscles as glycogen AND in the body as fat. However, since carboydrates are not the only source of glycogen which also comes from proteins and fats they are not absolutely necessary. Human athletes commonly perform 'carbo loading' techniques where they eat huge carby meals of things like pasta to rapidly replenish their glycogen stores in their muscles and liver before a competition. The carbohydrates, when in excess, are more rapidly converted and stored as glycogen compared to fat and protein. HOWEVER, once again, fat and protein can also be stored as glycogen, which makes carbohydrates unnecessary unless you want to perform 'carbo loading'. I believe it is Purina that has capitalized on this and now has "energy bars" of complex carbohydrates for the canine athlete to help them recover more quickly between events. But, carbohydrates do not rebuild spent muscle tissue, etc. Protein does that. Fat is also easily utilized for quick energy, too, and provides more energy per gram that carbohydrate does.


----------



## dis222 (Mar 30, 2013)

So in short I give him a small amount of carbs in his first meal of the day to get him going for the day and he loves the pure honey but I do understand the sugar isn't the best for him.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Something else I would look for is green tripe. I use a ground product from a company up here, but I am sure there has to be a source in TX. 

If you feed sweet potato cook it first. My dogs get some table scraps and most of them enjoy a few frozen berries or pieces of fruit. It is not, though, an essential part of their diet. Dogs use fat and protein as their sources of energy. Be very suspect of ANYTHING Purina tries to claim as research.


----------



## Dustin4321 (May 15, 2013)

Dr. Joel Fuhrman has a "health formula": health = calories/nutrition.

Kinda silly but it makes sense. The more nutrition you have per caloric density, the higher your health. Refined sugars and fats contain no vitamins, minerals, or phytonutrients, but very high calories. Natural sugars and fats (and proteins) contain tons of nutrients, have low glycemic load and low calories, but prevent and cure diseases. 

With the instant energy comes a quicker crash also. I still don't see evidence of dogs needing carbs in the same way we do. Their insides are so different. I would prefer my pup to be level throughout the day, but she is very high drive and I have no problem exciting her. Your fella may be different and that's okay.

IF you wanted to give your pooch carbs, I would suggest something without starches and supplement with the correct enzymes to aid in digestion.

The green tripe would be great and let's not forget a couple of sardines per week and an egg per day or just a few times a week.

Keep searching this forum. I have yet to dig through it all and I'm learning more daily.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

